# Fraggle Rock Anyone?



## ayg3ndeer (Mar 23, 2016)

I'm in a Fraggle Rock mood. Anyone else remember that show? Which fraggle was your favorite? Personally I really like Boober


----------



## PearTwig (Mar 23, 2016)

I was always terrified of that show. The gorgs made me feel a whole new level of uncomfort.


----------



## ayg3ndeer (Mar 23, 2016)

PearTwig said:


> I was always terrified of that show. The gorgs made me feel a whole new level of uncomfort.


yeah, the show is pretty creepy lmao. maybe that's why i liked it so much. (it DID take place underground...in a not very well lit cave...with weird creatures and a sentient trash heap...)


----------



## TheKC (Mar 23, 2016)

I loved watching that show when I was younger! The songs were so fun and I liked how the show looked. 
Gobo was my fav.


----------



## ayg3ndeer (Mar 23, 2016)

TheKC said:


> I loved watching that show when I was younger! The songs were so fun and I liked how the show looked.
> Gobo was my fav.


Yeah i love the songs! it's really fun to sing and dance along with the theme


----------



## Simo (Mar 24, 2016)

That was an awesome show! Thanks for bringing it up, I'd love to rewatch it.

I think my favorite character was probably Wembley, but I also liked red on account of her feistiness. And the sentient trash-heap was a nice touch.


----------

